# Travel Destinations > South America >  RDI Detailing. Ceramic Coating Richmond

## kofka

RDI Detailing. Ceramic Coating Richmond
Ceramic polishing of the car body protects the surface of the car, removes traces of small scratches, and other microdefects. The product contains quartz and ceramic particles, without admixtures of wax, glue, water and Teflon. Ceramic polishing is a technological development, and not an imitation of an innovative product, like most polishes.
RDI Detailing. Ceramic Coating Richmond https://www.rdidetailing.ca/post/cer...ating-richmond
The product is well suited for new, used, rare cars  any cars that are dangerous to polish with abrasives. Water, detergents, alkalis (contactless washing) and other compounds are powerless before quartz coating, they are washed off instantly. The hardness of the ceramic polishing layer at a thickness of 2 microns is three times higher than the paint coating of the car.
_Features of the ceramic coating._
The protective ceramic coating of the car (ceramic body polishing) is resistant to acids, blocks the oxidation process.
Repels foreign particles.
Creates a gloss effect: you look at the car like in a mirror.
waterproof effect (hydrophobicity).
Ease of washing-even an ordinary jet of water works wonders.
Preservation of properties throughout the year, at low or high temperatures and the vagaries of the weather.
Preservation of the paintwork from sunlight.
Protection of the body from corrosion.

----------


## Theoderick

After reading your article, I was astounded.

----------


## AimeeHoben

That's great!

----------

